# PX4 Snap Grip Sub Compact magazines



## chazz (Apr 6, 2011)

Does the PX4 Sub Compact Snap Grip magazines just have a pinky extension or do they actually retract up and down?


----------



## Blackbeard (May 28, 2011)

I realize this is a late reply, but I'll give it a shot anyway.

They Retract. The forward part of the Foot Plate, Snaps down to allow your pinky finger to comfortably rest on it. If I hold my Grip normally with the Snap Grip Retracted, my pinky rests under the Mag. If I hold my Grip normally with the Snap Grip Extended, my pinky rests right on the recessed tip of the Snap Grip. This gives me Full-Hands-On when I'm at the Range. Very comfortable and pretty ingenious invention!

Cheers!

BB


----------

